# Bite suit



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I am ready to buy a bite suit finally for myself. I will no longer have to depend on someone else to bum off of . So I know this is a pretty broad question, so I will give you a little details.

Training for: Police K9/ Personal protection

I'm 6'3, 240lbs....

I researched a lot of sites, sizes are a question with some though.

Basically I just wanted any good recommendations on a good company. Good or bad experiences? 

Thank you, Jeff


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I just bought a new Demanet Semi-Comp bite suit and the decoys are really happy with it for mobility and comfort. The size is a Large and was geared for approx 5'10" to 6' 2" and from approx 180 to 220. Fits my decoys well and they are both about 6' and 210. Cost was right around $1700 including shipping. 
Would say an XL (for the same suit) might be your better choice maybe???

Company is http://www.dogsportgear.com/bite_suit.htm 

They were really friendly, helpful and quick to respond. I ordered late for the seminar and he promised to get it here on time....and we had a day to spare.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

$1700 is an UNBELIEVABLE ripoff from that company. No wonder they were so nice. :grin:

Go direct with Henryk Demanet and you can save at least $500 from that price and you can get it custom sized for you. 

http://www.demanet-international.com/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> I am ready to buy a bite suit finally for myself. I will no longer have to depend on someone else to bum off of . So I know this is a pretty broad question, so I will give you a little details.
> 
> Training for: Police K9/ Personal protection
> 
> ...


 Ain't sharing a bite suite almost like putting on someone else's underwear


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I would agree that $1700 is a rip off...Contact Mic Foster at
http://demanet.wordpress.com/2010/01/04/demanet-suit/. Best deal around and very easy to deal with. You can customize any design you want and get custom sizing..


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ain't sharing a bite suite almost like putting on someone else's underwear


Haha well I have to do what I can  ,but not no more!

Actually Carol that was the suit I was leaning toward, but from a different site. I believe their's were $1400. That's not including shipping though. I am going to check out the sites from what Tim and Tom said. If I can get it cheaper, that would be nice!


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Contact Mic Foster. He is a Demanet dealer and his prices are pretty hard to beat. Shoot him a PM or you can checkout his site, http://demanet.wordpress.com/2010/01/04/demanet-suit/. If you want a suit soon you need to get it on it fast because Demanet pretty much doesn't work all of August.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Save yourself some trouble and money, get your suit from Mic.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Another nod for Mic. My 3rd suit that I ordered from him will be here in a couple of days!!!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok guys, I appreciate all your help. I think I will go with Mic. The pricing is the lowest I found. I really like the improved suit Demanent has. I am going to order the semi comp suit Friday I hope. Thanks again for the info. Jeff


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought two suits from Mic as well, one for me and one for a friend. Mic is super easy to deal with and definitely the best price in the US. Plus he deals with everything so it's about as painless as you can get.
just my 2cents
Toran


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Yeah...I agree it was high as well, but I needed the suit ASAP and some of the others I called or contacted were not real helpful. Almost as if they cared less about getting money. 

I don't mind paying more for something, especially when treated right.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Carol, I understand completely. ASAP=convenience. This is why I get yelled at for running to the gas station for toilet tissue and not the store


----------



## Stephanie P Johnson (Nov 13, 2009)

The exchange rate is all over the place. Nothing like sending the money, and having them say you are short. Something to consider as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Tim Bartlett said:


> $1700 is an UNBELIEVABLE ripoff from that company. No wonder they were so nice. :grin:
> 
> Go direct with Henryk Demanet and you can save at least $500 from that price and you can get it custom sized for you.
> 
> http://www.demanet-international.com/



I just got my suit from Henryk delivered via fedex and it cost about $1100 us. It arrived a few days ahead of schedule less than 4 weeks after I ordered it. It came with extra nylon buckles and a duffle bag as well. I could not be happier with the level of service, (Henryk was great to work with and responded to emails within a few hours,) or the quality of the suit. Go directly to Henryk Demanet through his site.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Vin Chiu said:


> I just got my suit from Henryk delivered via fedex and it cost about $1100 us. It arrived a few days ahead of schedule less than 4 weeks after I ordered it. It came with extra nylon buckles and a duffle bag as well. I could not be happier with the level of service, (Henryk was great to work with and responded to emails within a few hours,) or the quality of the suit. Go directly to Henryk Demanet through his site.


Vin, was this for the semi comp suit? Your in NY, is that shipping and everything?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

yep. semi comp. everything soup to nuts except the fedex importation tax which is $46 and was billed separately through fedex. Prices will vary slightly due to exchange rates of course. Once I got my order in and everything with that ironed out, I went to the bank to do a wire transfer and once that cleared it was 3.5 weeks until the suit arrived at my door. I paid on a good day but it will be in that range.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Patrick Murphy at Chenil Victoire is both a rip-off and a horrible customer service representative, in my opinion sharpened by hindsight.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Vin Chiu said:


> yep. semi comp. everything soup to nuts except the fedex importation tax which is $46 and was billed separately through fedex. Prices will vary slightly due to exchange rates of course. Once I got my order in and everything with that ironed out, I went to the bank to do a wire transfer and once that cleared it was 3.5 weeks until the suit arrived at my door. I paid on a good day but it will be in that range.


Thanks Vin, I'm checking into it now.


----------

